Ask HN: Employers, experience with hiring Coding Bootcamp grads? - casper345
======
jppope
It's just like hiring any other candidate except they went to a code bootcamp.
Same goes for Comp Sci graduates... except they know big O notation.

------
verdverm
Turing school in Denver has a good hiring process, they will prefilter for
you. Also the program is twice as long as most others.

